# 10-15PS Motor gesucht!



## soelli (2. September 2012)

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einen 10-15 PS starken Benziner mit Pinne gesteuert für mein 100kg GfK Boot! möglichst gebraucht! Auf was für technische Details muss ich achten und muss ich bei der Speigelmontage etwas besonders beachten!? Welche Marke empfiehlt Ihr? 1000.-Euro ist der Richtwert. 

MfG soelli


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

jo was hasten dran kutz ( normalschaft) |kopfkrat oder langschaft das so ziemlich das einzig wichtige worauf du achten solltest was du  brauchst achso und ne 4 takt motor sollte es schon sein


----------



## Tommes63 (3. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*



soelli schrieb:


> Welche Marke empfiehlt Ihr?


Eigentlich egal, so richtig schlechte Motoren gibts nicht mehr. Von den etablierten Marken Mercury, Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha, Tohatsu höhrt und liest man nix schlechtes. Such dir zwecks Ersatzteilversorgung ne Marke die ein Händler in deiner Nähe vertreibt.
- Schaftlänge muß zum Boot passen
- Motoren gewicht muß zum Boot passen
Steht beides in der CE Erklärung vom Boot (sofern vorhanden). 10 - 15 PS für 100 kg, das wird ne Rakete#6.
Für 1000 € eine aktuelle Baureihe zu bekommen wird kaum möglich sein, hol dir den neuesten den du kriegen kannst.
PS: ein 4 Takter säuft entschieden weniger, ich bin auch am suchen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Für 1000 einen vernünftigen Viertakter zu bekommen halte ich für realitätsfremd. Nicht, dass ichs dem TE nicht gönnen würde...

Solltest Du den Motor überwiegend zu Schleppen nutzen, dann spare besser noch ein Weilchen und hol nen 4T- es lohnt sich!
Sollte der Motor nicht permanent am Boot verbleiben- achte darauf, ihn bei der Lagerung/ Transport auf die richtige Seite zu legen- sonst läuft Dirs Motoröl aus...

Ansonsten sind bei den älteren 2T Motoren die Yamahas und Tohatsu in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit ganz vorn


----------



## feuerlibelle (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Ich hätte ab dem Wochenende ein Honda 10 PS Viertakt abzugeben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## WUTZ82 (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Eigentlich egal, so richtig schlechte Motoren gibts nicht mehr. Von den etablierten Marken Mercury, Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha, Tohatsu höhrt und liest man nix schlechtes. Such dir zwecks Ersatzteilversorgung ne Marke die ein Händler in deiner Nähe vertreibt.
> - Schaftlänge muß zum Boot passen
> - Motoren gewicht muß zum Boot passen
> Steht beides in der CE Erklärung vom Boot (sofern vorhanden). 10 - 15 PS für 100 kg, das wird ne Rakete#6.
> ...




Sorry kleiner Einwand ich habe einen 15PS Mercury 4Takt BJ:2012 das Boot hat 105kg aber ne Rakete ist das auf keien Fall 32km\h dann ist Schluss


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Du solltest auf alle Fälle darauf achten, dass dein Boot für die Motorisierung zugelassen ist, sonst könntest du Probleme im Schadensfall mit der             ( hoffentlich vorhandenen ) Versicherung bekommen.
...und daran denken, dass die Freigabe über 5 PS noch nicht erfolgt ist ( nur für den Fall das hier der Grund für den Wechsel liegt ).
Petri


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

also ich sach mall so für 1000 euro nen jüngeres 4 takt 15 ps  modell zu finden ist nicht unmöglich aber schwer ( jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf ) ansonnsten sone 10 oder 12 jahre  alte kiste finden sich einige bei ebay oder kleinanzeigen aber man sollte den doch bedenken das du mindestens 500 bis 800 euro noch dazupacken must!! und bei dem alter |kopfkrat den kannste lieber noch nen schein raufpacken und nen neuen kaufen den weiste was du hast


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Du solltest auf alle Fälle darauf achten, dass dein Boot für die Motorisierung zugelassen ist, sonst könntest du Probleme im Schadensfall mit der             ( hoffentlich vorhandenen ) Versicherung bekommen.
> ...und daran denken, dass die Freigabe über 5 PS noch nicht erfolgt ist ( nur für den Fall das hier der Grund für den Wechsel liegt ).
> Petri




Richtig und wichtig!!!#6

@ Don-Machmut:

Habe diesen Sommer selbst nach soetwas geguckt;

Entweder wurden selbst die ollen 90er Jahre Hondas (blau-weiss) bis über 1600,- gepusht oder bei den Kleinanzeigen mit 2 Mille angesetzt.
Aber okay- die Saison ist eh bald vorbei und dann ist wieder Winter/Kaufsaison angesagt |supergri


----------



## GeorgeB (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Wenn ich sehe, dass man z.B. einen neuen Suzuki 15 PS aktuell für ca. 2.600 bekommt, sind die Gebrauchtpreise unverschämt hoch. Da fährt man mit einem neuen Motor, selbst wenn man ihn finanzieren müsste, wahrscheinlich wesentlich günstiger.

Außerdem fehlen auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt auffällig viele Typenschilder ...


----------



## Wochenendangler (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Hi,

bei uns gibts im Bauhaus (Leipzig) in der Bootsabteilung ´nen neuen Mercury 10PS für 999,-


----------



## soelli (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

ich brauche den eher für zügige Standortwechsel. mein Boot ist für 10 PS ausgelegt laut Kaufvertrag/Komformitäterkärung. Also versichert is nix! Was kostet das den ca. für so ein Kleinboot und lohnt sich das den?


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Mein lieber Schwan - keine Bootshaftpflicht??
Hast du eine Vorstellung davon, was dir an Kosten entsteht, wenn du einen Unfall verschuldest? Denken wir mal nur, du würdest durch ein falsches Bootsmanöver eine schicke 15m Jacht nötigen irgendwo draufzudonnern - denken wir mal garnicht daran, das es auch ein Binnenschiff voller Öl sein könnte...
Mal ganz ehrlich: Bootsfahren ohne eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist heutzutage doch schon der Antrag auf lebenslange Vermögenslosigkeit. Kostet dich sicher weniger als 70 Euro im Jahr.
Petri


----------



## ulf (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Hallo

Wenn dein Boot nur für 10PS augelegt ist, hat das seinen guten Grund, da würde ich keine 15 PS dran schrauben. 
Die Versicherung ist echt echt günstig. Für mein Schlauchi mit 5PS liegt die Jahresprämie bei 38 Euro. Das wird vermutlich bei 10PS nicht viel teurer. Bei Interesse schicke ich Dir gern ne PN mit den Kontaktdaten.

@Wochenendanger: Das scheint ein (unglaublicher) Hammerpreis zu sein, der normalerweise schon beim 5PS Motor günstig ist. Könntest Du das nochmal nachschauen, ob es sich dabei wirklich um den aktuelle 9,9PS Motor von Mercury handelt ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Wochenendangler (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

@Ulf: Was heißt "aktueller 9,9PS Motor von Mercury"? Auf dem Schild steht 10PS, Viertakt.


----------



## soelli (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

....ok danke dolfin, beschäftige mich jz rund 2 jahre mit dem thema angeln und boot aber an das hab ich echt noch nicht gedacht. werd mich gleich mal informieren was mir das kosten würde!?

wobei, wenn ich nur nen 5-6ps motor draufpacke dann brauch ich keinen schein und somit auch keine versicherung und es reicht die private haftpflicht. oder!?!?!?!?


----------



## GeorgeB (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Die reicht nur dann, wenn Boote bis 5 PS mit eingeschlossen sind. Lies die Versicherungsbedingungen durch, und frage bei deiner Privathaftpflicht-Versicherung nach.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Hallo Soelli,
das ist so wohl nicht richtig. Eine private Haftpflicht wird Bootsunfälle kaum regulieren. Ich rate dir einfach anzufragen.
Selbst habe ich schon so einiges an Bootsversicherungen durch. Man muß sehr viel lesen um diese wirklich zu durchschauen. Ich rate dir : Geh ins Booteforum, wende dich an den User "Blaue Elise". Er wird von hunderten Bootsleuten empfohlen, ist preiswert und er ist immer für dich da. Das ist das Wichtigste!
Führerscheinpflicht und Haftptung haben nichts miteinander zu tun!
Gruß und Petri


----------



## ulf (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> [...]wende dich an den User "Blaue Elise". [...]



Hallo

Das wäre auch meine Kontaktadresse gewesen #h.

@Wochenendanger: Von Mercury ist der aktuellen "10PS" Motor der F9.9 mit 9,9 PS. Vielleicht rundet Bauhaus da auf , oder da ist doch etwas verwechselt worden. Der Preis des F9.9 liegt irgendwo zwischen 2400 und 3400. Da wäre ich echt nach Leipzig gekommen und hätte 3 Stück davon geholt, wenn es den da für 1000 Euro gegeben hätte. Ich wäre Dir echt dankbar, wenn Du das nochmal nachschauen könntest.  

Gruß Ulf


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*

Das ist der TOHATSU MFS5C den dat Leipziger Bauhaus da für 999€ raushaut, laut INETSeite...  KLICK HIER


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Tommes63 (4. September 2012)

*AW: 10-15PS Motor gesucht!*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Sorry kleiner Einwand ich habe einen 15PS ... das Boot hat 105kg aber ne Rakete ist das auf keien Fall 32km\h dann ist Schluss


War auch nur spaßig gemeint, #h32 kmh ist aber auch schon ne Hausnummer. Ich krieg mein 4,2m Boot mit 6 PS auf 20 kmh (150 kg), 15 PS sind am Spiegel zugelassen, das wird dann schon grenzwertig wenn nicht grad Ententeich ist. Aber ich fahr gern flott zwischen den Spots. Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------

